# SA metro: 3 - 2 - 1 Snap



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

A cool morning and sloppy seas with some breaking waves greeted a solitary Solatree on the metro coastline this morning. It was a wet 7.15am launch out through the waves as one crested and almost broke over the bow of the lttle Sport as I pedalled out to my spot. Anchor down, a couple of rods out and then some berley before waiting, waiting, waiting.







No much seemed to be about except for the sea lice which were enjoying the pilchards. And then, after about an hour or so, a run and a head shaking fish was on. It was not a big fish but I was playing it carefully not wanting my morning to be in vain, so you can imagine the language when suddenly, almost next to the kayak, the line went light and a bare hook was retrieved. Oh well - at least this was some encouragement. Ten minutes later, the other rod, baited with a chunk of tommy ruff, slowly bent - bloody squid I thought as I lifted it to shake it free - but the subsequent head shakes were certainly no squid - a better fish than the first run. No mistake this time and a nice 55cm was safely on the net. 







And as I was removing the hook, another good bite on the second rod, but no hook up. I fished for another hour or so, but nothing more. That brief 10 minute period was it. 3 bites, 2 runs, 1 Snap. But I was happy. An envigorating if somewhat accidental surf back to beach closed off a satisfying solitary morning.


----------



## Bruyaka (Nov 12, 2009)

Well done . Nice fish there . Any trip with that result is worthwhile for sure .


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Good stuff the mate, good to see the ruggers are still around....... I was nearly gonna head there this morning, but didn't

*****


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Always good to see a snap of a Snapper, Andrew.
Glad you got some reward for your effort.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

good work on the snap


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Andrew a nice outcome for you mate.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice work Andrew.


----------



## PRM (May 24, 2011)

Well done Andrew good to see a snapper in a kayak.That will make a nice feed baked hole with onion and potato or filleted with good squeeze lemon and lime and fresh parsley.Hoping to get out soon myself trying to set up anchor and anchor trolley.Once again well done good catch.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Onya Andy...
Nice for you to bag the 55 after the previous disappointment.... I can imagine your pain and subsequent elation.

As for me on the same spot from 3.30pm till 6.15pm, I had very minimal activity.
Like you, I had a bit of aquatic mountain climbing to do on the way out and a bit of surfing on the way in.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Drew - I wondered how you may have gone this arvo - sorry to hear they weren't back there again. Its as if a small group went past in that 10 mins of activity that I enjoyed. Stomach contents revealed some of the KGW frames I used for berley, complete with back bone.



PRM said:


> Well done Andrew good to see a snapper in a kayak.That will make a nice feed baked hole with onion and potato or filleted with good squeeze lemon and lime and fresh parsley.


Thanks Paul - it will be done whole, on the BBQ wrapped in foil actually - with garlic, soy, coriander, ginger, chilli and lemon. A great recipe which I'll post at some stage.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Persistence pays off as usual. Great catch.


----------



## GringoZ (Jan 3, 2010)

There I was, thinking it would be too rough to get out there on Saturday - well done - good result.

Carlo


----------

